# Cover electrical boxes when spraying?



## icfbunt (Nov 12, 2006)

Is it necessary to cover electrical boxes when spraying primer/paint? There is no power in any of the boxes, but just wonder if most painters actually cover them? 

thks......Larry


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

From an electricians point of view it would be nice not to have paint all over my wires.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I always shove paper in the boxes and all can lights. Electrician told me it was not necessary but was nice. They have to strip the wires back anyway. He said it was nice to not have to deal with overspray though.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Did they mention having to clean the paint out of the threaded holes? It's a pet peeve of mine on repaints.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

icfbunt said:


> Is it necessary to cover electrical boxes when spraying primer/paint? There is no power in any of the boxes, but just wonder if most painters actually cover them?
> 
> thks......Larry


I ball up rosin paper or something similar and shove it in--I dont go nuts, but I have enough common sense and respect for the electricians:thumbsup:


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Bah!! If they can't figure out which wire is which they shouldn't be doing electrical, lol! :jester:

No, really...I haven't seen anyone cover them in new work. If it's a remodel we cover all of em.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

It is really nice to have paper jammed in them. After all, there are some NEC requirements that certain conductors be certain colors. We don't want them to all be white. To me, it doesn't really matter if you leave your paper wad in after you spray. I'd rather remove a ball of paper than frustrate myself with all white sprayed conductors. You absolutely must suff a wad of paper in the can lights. I have given backcharges for paint contaminated lampholder sockets and obliterated labels that are UL required to be there. It's not too hard to jam a few sheets of newspaper in there, I feel sure.


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't care what kind of painting you are doing-- new construction, remodel, or repaint-- paint goes on certain surfaces and not others. I have never seen a spec, nor have I ever written a spec, that said we were to paint wires, light cans, kitchen appliances, etc. 

I've heard a lot of painters complain about the respect they get from the other trades. That works 2 ways. If we put paint on everything in sight and make other's work more difficult, it's not a stretch to think they might do likewise. Protect what shouldn't be painted.

Brian Phillips


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

It is a rare occasion that we paint or texture outlets or can lighting. I dont know of any electricians that like paint or texture in their boxes. Every one of my guys are told that if they are the ones spaying to stay out of ALL other trade's work. We always back roll every coat so while spraying they spray 6"around boxes so person backrolling takes paint to the edge of box and double spray bottom of wall but 1' off floor and back roller takes it closer to the floor just below top of where base bd goes(incase we missed dust at floor). 
We always remove excess mud on all boxes ,vac out all the boxes, walls, and floor before priming or painting. 
I am anal about a clean work site. Most other trades hate us at first but once we work the kinks out its usually good to go and they are usually glad to see us on future jobs.
On the same token though, I expect to see electricians roll their wires to the back of their boxes. and leave the card board cut outs left in the can lights. If they do not abide and work against us we route them off, mud over, and paint.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

We always shove a piece of paper in the boxes and any light cans, just as common courtesy. I believe it shows you have some respect for the other trades, and are willing to do a little extra.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Let me restate what I said. We don't do new work, so ours are covered regardless. Around here though, you'd be lucky to find your wires in good shape in a new building.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

on the other side of this conversation, any of you guys had any luck getting the electricians to install outlets and lighting without leaving fingerprints?

We've tried everything, but these days 1/3 of our bill for painting custom homes comes from repairing damage caused by others, including bad drywall work, dent, dings, finger prints from plumbers electricians, grout on the walls and trim, srapes from the carpenters tool belts etc. Any advice? One good thing, at least we're getting paid for it.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

phinsher said:


> on the other side of this conversation, any of you guys had any luck getting the electricians to install outlets and lighting without leaving fingerprints?
> 
> We've tried everything, but these days 1/3 of our bill for painting custom homes comes from repairing damage caused by others, including bad drywall work, dent, dings, finger prints from plumbers electricians, grout on the walls and trim, srapes from the carpenters tool belts etc. Any advice? One good thing, at least we're getting paid for it.


 
We go back for quarter round and touchup, but as for finger prints......that falls under cleaning. Then home owner or builder touching up. That is if it's excessive.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*boxes*

I have asked all the electricians on my jobs, and they do not care if the boxes get blasted, the back side of the wires still shows the wire color. I may the procedure in the future though.

On the last new house I did, I had 8 man days of quarter round and touch ups (the vast majority from other trades dings up trim and walls, 7 days worth approx.).


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

wether its new or old construction we always vacuum the boxes first o get the dust and debris out, otherwise it contamnates your work area. the cover them!


----------

